# Official Lakers @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 11/13. 7:30 CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers
November 14, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN, NBATV*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Chris Mihm/Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Kobe Bryant/Chucky Atkins 

I will be at this one... hope we win by double digits, Laker D is pitiful.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tmac not playing tonight.. Nachbar to start.. 

Lakers Forum Game Thread


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Tmac not playing tonight.. Nachbar to start..
> 
> Lakers Forum Game Thread


Man I can't believe they're sitting T-Mac out again, the guy wants to play, so let him play!!

I have a feeling Kobe's gonna try to posterize Yao this game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

so has the game started?

F,the chinese national tv fooled me once more,it just said it would tape it then show it hours later,F'em!:upset:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Kobe will take 100,000 shots tonight...only making 6.

Rockets 94
Lakers 83


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i am listening to AM 1520 KVTA,F,i hate it


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

They need to keep Yao in the entire game if you ask me, he is the only one doing anything


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Why has he sat out so long? he has no fouls... is he injured?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

why is yao kept in bench for so long?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Well he is back and looking good, but can't say the same for the Rockets as a whole...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For once it seems like the Lakers are playing like a team.

Yao's gonna have to dominate in the 2nd half if we want any chance of winning this... teammates gotta hit shots too.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

B. Nachbar 0-3 
C. Ward 0-2
J. Jackson 2-6 
R. Bowen 1-5 
T. Lue 0-3 


these guys~~~~~~~~~
dunno what to say :sigh:


P.S.is Ming Bling in Toyata Center now?:grinning:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, a great second half from the Rockets...this is the second night in a row that the Lakers have blown it in the second half

Keep giving the ball to YAO!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

when they leaded us by 22pts,i just wanted to leave.

Gogo,Rockets!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Lue sucks,sucks all the game
is he still a Lakers player?:upset:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn I hate Lue and Ward, cut them both!

Nothing irritates me more than the games we only lose by like 5 points or less, especially with McGrady out, we knew we had to steal either the game against the T'Wolves or this game against the Lakers and we end up losing both games by like 5 points or less! Just the fact that we were playing without McGrady and then seeing that we could steal this game but of course the other team ends up pulling it out by 4 really pisses me off

If McGrady doesent play in the next game, then I'm going to be major pissed


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Everyone but Yao played poorly, and even he wasn't that great. He missed a foul shot late in the game while hitting just about all his earlier attempts. And he can't rebound.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> . And he can't rebound.


Cant, or doesnt?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Lue basically won the game for us. :laugh:


:upset: :upset: 

Sura,I miss u:|


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Cant, or doesnt?


Dunno.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Frustrating game for Rocket's fans. After we rode Yao to comeback and take the lead, the Lakers began to triple team him and nobody else could step up for the Rockets. Even with a dominant big man in the center you need to have players who are hitting their shots to prevent the defenses from collapsing on Yao. This only happened for a short time in the 2nd half and down the stretch we couldn't hold our own against a weak Laker team. 

I have no idea what Lue tried to do at the end of the game, but he played terribly throughout the game. Ward was making some solid plays but can't be a consistent factor on offense. We needed Sura in this game, he may not be a great shooter but he can penetrate to the basket and make the Lakers think about someone besides Yao. We have 6 relatively easy games coming up, I don't think there is any reason why we can't go 5-1 in that span, giving us an 8-5 record.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac better come back next game, and stay healthy for the rest of the season... 

Shooting tonight: Yao 11-21, rest of team 16-57

Mo Taylor's really gotta establish himself as the team's 3rd option. JJ and Ward are ok shooters, but only if they take a limited number of shots. I don't know what Lue did but I did know that he sucks before he even joined the team. Still, a 32pt performance by Yao is definately encouraging


----------

